# Yet another symptom - onycholysis.



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

This is gross but this week I've noticed the toenail on my left big toe is separating from the toe. I've been wracking my brain trying to think of an explanation, then turned to my good friend Google.

Onycholysis: one cause - hyperthyroidism!

I've always been blessed with the strongest, healthiest nails - for as bad as this already looks, apparently it's going to get a lot worse. The first few articles I read said the nail will come completely off but eventually return healthy...once the hyperthyroidism is under control.

I hate this. We live in sandals.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Geez, I am sorry to hear about this. Is it painful? October can't come soon enough! hugs3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> This is gross but this week I've noticed the toenail on my left big toe is separating from the toe. I've been wracking my brain trying to think of an explanation, then turned to my good friend Google.
> 
> Onycholysis: one cause - hyperthyroidism!
> 
> ...


Yep; all my fingernails and toenails did that and it was very painful. While disturbing, take heart. They will return to normal.

What next, huh?

I am so so sorry for this.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Geez, I am sorry to hear about this. Is it painful? October can't come soon enough! hugs3


No, not at all painful - thank goodness!

Andros, I feel like I'm literally limping toward the finish line. :sad0047: Tomorrow is going to be beyond traumatic for me - I have to go back to the hospital for my pre-surgery lab work. Nobody on earth is more afraid of needles than I am! I'm already so anxiety-stricken I can barely function.

I'd have made a swell nurse, wouldn't I??? :ashamed0003:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> No, not at all painful - thank goodness!
> 
> Andros, I feel like I'm literally limping toward the finish line. :sad0047: Tomorrow is going to be beyond traumatic for me - I have to go back to the hospital for my pre-surgery lab work. Nobody on earth is more afraid of needles than I am! I'm already so anxiety-stricken I can barely function.
> 
> I'd have made a swell nurse, wouldn't I??? :ashamed0003:


Good grief! What can we do to help you with this?? Does the phlebotomist know this? He or she could take extra care with you. I hope they do.

I will be saying some very serious prayers for you and I sure hope they help.

Make sure you drink plenty of fluids so you are hydrated. It is easier to get the vein that way.

Our poor friend. I sympathize greatly!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Please let them know you need a little extra attention. Usually phlebotomists are used to this and can be very accommodating. I'll be there holding your hand, virtually. I am the really tall red head that chatters all the time!


----------

